# "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" not installing at all



## rogerbeck (Mar 5, 2007)

Setting up XP 64 on Gigabyte P35-DQ6 and this one item wont install or uninstall and it is preventing me from importing HDV video and other things. Gigabyte sugested several things, none of which worked such as "Try reinstalling windows" Duh! Where do they get these guys? He said i shouldnt have installed the drivers from the disk that came with the mobo becasue it installed the 32 bit drivers and so the 64 bit drivers could not be installed. Does that make sense? So we tried a XP 64 Repair installation, which supposedly overwrote all of the windows files and set them to default. Did. Not. Work. There is a brand new Gigabyte driver for this device as well as a Microsoft patch, none of which work. If i try to uninstall the device I am unable to. It goes like this.

1. Try to import HDV footage from Canon XH-A1 using Windows movie maker and I get an error message that it cant proceed becasue an HD audio device is not installed. 

2. Attempt to install audio device from updated driver, installation fails.

3. Attempt to uninstall device, also not allowed as it is part of the boot up sequence. 

4. If i try to install the driver from the install CD i get a message saying to install a Microsoft patch. I did , it didnt work.

What is this Realtek HD audio device in XP 64, why is it part of the boot sequence, and why dont the drivers just install the thing?????

thanks, roger


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The Realtek HD audio device is your onboard sound apparently it ain't working correct?

If you are using a sound card disable onboard sound in bios in, if you are using the onboard sound go to the gigabyte website and download a driver for it for XP64.

If you can't find it there then try Realtek's site and make sure its for XP 64 bit


----------



## rogerbeck (Mar 5, 2007)

Nothing I could find in BIOS, just integrated peripherals, SATA, USB, LAN, etc. Nothing about audio, sound, Realtek to disable/enable. 

I have already tried all of the latest and correct XP 64 Gigabyte/Microsoft/Realtek drivers. None of them work. Is this a return item?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

In bios look for "Azalia Codec" under Integrated Peripherals and disable it

This is assuming you are using a sound card, choosing this option will disable onboard sound


----------



## rogerbeck (Mar 5, 2007)

I am not using a sound card, if I disable the onboard sound i wont have any sound.


----------

